# Any traditional shops North of Atl



## wks41 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm looking to get started in traditional archery.  I live in Woodstock and was wondering what shops are good for traditional archery.  I'd like to go and see some bows before I purchase and try and get started.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd recommend visiting NGTA club shoot. First one is January 8th I believe. They'll be posting event dates in here pretty soon, or if you're on Facebook you can look up the North Georgia Traditional Archery group and join them. 

Lots of good folks at their events with a ton of different trad bows for you to look at. Recurves, Longbows, Self Bows, etc. They might even let you fling an arrow or two from their bows while you figure out what you're after. 

Most shooters I know don't buy too many new trad bows. A few do, but most get them made, make them themselves or buy used bows. 

Wish I could help you on the shops, but there's just not much demand for that around unless they're also a bowyer. If you're ever down around Albany Big Jim's Bow company is worth the visit. 

Hope someone has some better advice for you. Trad shooting rocks!!!

Here's an old NGTA link on GON. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=865725&highlight=ngta


----------



## Dennis (Dec 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd recommend visiting NGTA club shoot. First one is January 8th I believe. They'll be posting event dates in here pretty soon, or if you're on Facebook you can look up the North Georgia Traditional Archery group and join them.
> 
> Lots of good folks at their events with a ton of different trad bows for you to look at. Recurves, Longbows, Self Bows, etc. They might even let you fling an arrow or two from their bows while you figure out what you're after.
> 
> ...



All very good advice come to NGTA you will enjoy it


----------



## pine nut (Dec 15, 2016)

Ditto all the above!  If you are in Holly springs , you are pretty close to NGTA.  It is a couple of miles off Highway 60 going from Gainesville south towards Talmo  On Leeland  Road.  Get addy from above.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 15, 2016)

wks41 said:


> I'm looking to get started in traditional archery.  I live in Woodstock and was wondering what shops are good for traditional archery.  I'd like to go and see some bows before I purchase and try and get started.  Thanks in advance.




I second that, go to Gainesville.  You'll be welcomed w open arms.  Once you get rid of your wheelie bow you won't turn back.  Welcome to the Trad World of obsession and passion!


----------



## wks41 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen.  I'll see if I can make it up there.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 16, 2016)

Go to the shoots to look over some bows and do yourself a GIANT favor and go see Paul at P&A Archery in Powder Springs to set it you.  You will be glad you did.  He has everything you need for trad archery.


----------



## RPM (Dec 16, 2016)

http://paarcherysupplies.com/
Here is Paul's link.  You can't find a nicer, more helpful guy.  

Like Jerry said, go to NGTA first.  You'll get a hands on feel for different bows and great first hand advise, not to mention, make some friends to help you get started.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> Go to the shoots to look over some bows and do yourself a GIANT favor and go see Paul at P&A Archery in Powder Springs to set it you.  You will be glad you did.  He has everything you need for trad archery.



x2 x3 x4


----------



## KevinK (Dec 18, 2016)

Never been to P&A and never knew about them but will be checking them out soon. Anyway if you are looking to get into trad archery I can give a few tips. Start low on your draw weight. 10-15 lbs below what you draw on your compound. If you shoot a 70# compound I wouldn't start any higher than a 45# recurve. If you shoot a 60# compound maxed out then 45 might be ok but if it requires ANY effort then start with no higher than 40#, trust me. If you can't get a chance to get out to P&A or NGT then give 3 Rivers Archery a call. If you like Trad you will get to know them well. 866.732.8783 speak to a recurve or longbow expert. Even if you won't be buying from them now they know you will eventually in the future. Tell them you are new and what you have been shooting. They are great, nice guys as are most trad guys. Not trying to promote any bow or brand but the Samick Sage is a great beginner bow and can even be used for hunting. It is manufactured in China but is a takedown so you can start with a low weight, get good and buy new higher weight limbs pretty cheap. You can buy them just about anywhere these days.


----------



## Trad Matt (Dec 20, 2016)

While P&A is likely the better destination you aren't far from Cabelas. They have some experienced trad shooters there to help guide you. Not sure about their bows but I think they're like PSEs which I would imagine is similar to the ever popular Samick. Also check out Big Jim's site he has a sale going on used bows right now and with his knowledge he can help get you into a good fit.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 20, 2016)

Everyone of these replies are right on. You decide if you like a hands on personal touch, if so get in touch with Paul ReDavid at P&A Archery, he is an absolute great guy. Answers all questions and works with you to your satisfaction. On that same note, Big Jim will do the same, he is in Albany, Ga, so not as close to you. You can contact 3 Rivers Archery, talk to Kevin, he will help but you loose a little over the phone. Lancaster Archery is another trad dealer that will work well with you. I have used both places with successes and few failures. Don't be afraid to tell them you are just beginning. Sometimes, you don't even know the right questions! I know nothing on Cabela's. BUT the very best thing you can do, is make plans to attend one or as many as you can of our archery shoots. They start up in Jan and that's just around the corner. You will be able to shoot bows of different styles and weights, ask lots and lots of questions. And shoot with good folks that might laugh at/with you when you miss and hit a tree. We love it and want you to as well!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2016)

If you go to Cabela's talk to Jimmy he knows traditional


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2016)

BEFORE YOU BUY A BOW !!

Come by my place in White, GA.  I have a collection of over 80 recurves and I would like to set you up with a loaner. That way you can go to the NGTA shoots and have something to shoot.  I like to do this to help beginning trad shooters off on the right foot.

When  you go to the NGTA you will see many different bows.  If you ask someone "What is the best bow", don't be surprised if it just happens to be what they are shooting.  They are not misleading you ... it is the best bow ... for them ...  That's why they shoot it.  If you see a bow you like, ask the owner if you can shoot it.  Good chance he will say YES.  Trad guys are proud of their bows and will be glad for you try it.   By contrast, wheelie bow shooters won't let you touch their bows.  These are high tech precision tuned instruments and they won't take a chance of getting the settings knocked off.   

It's not that we are any friendlier, it's just that our equipment is simpler and we are not as concerned as wheelie bow people.  

It is important that you buy the "right bow" for you.  If you spend big bucks on the wrong bow you won't enjoy it and you may loose interest.  Picking the right bow is as import as picking the right wife.  Get the right one and life is good.  Pick the wrong one and live is miserable  ... until the divorce.   PM me for my phone number if you want to come by.  I am retired so pretty much any time is good for me.

Welcome to the addiction ...


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 27, 2016)

I carry some items for traditional archery.   We have three Big Jim bows, Thunder Child and two different buffalo bows that you can handle and shoot along with a Bear Recurve.   We carry 4" and 5" feathers, Gold Tip Blems, side quivers, broadheads and a few more accessories......If Big Jim ever get's caught up we plan to stock his bows....

JC Outdoors
8016 S. Main St.
Helen, Ga. 30545


----------

